# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  RIFF JTAG - Samsung S7230E Wave 723 Unbrick – Boot Repair supported

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Resurrecting Samsung S7230E is easy. To power the phone connect USB   cable and insert battery. In case phone is not detected de-power phone   completely, then wait few seconds, insert USB cable and then insert   battery.   *To resurrect Samsung S7230E:*   Solder JTAG cable to Samsung S7230E JTAG pads;Connect USB cable to phone and PC;Insert battery;Make sure Samsung S7230E is selected in the list of models;Click Resurrect button;Wait till software signals a successful operation completion;Disconnect USB cable, de-solder JTAG wires; Now   phone is in bootable condition, that is, even if it does not start up   normally, you can flash it using original Samsung downloader software  to  restore it to the working state. We used MultiLoader 5.64 version.   *To enter download mode:*   Disconnect PC cable;Insert battery;Hold both ‘Volume Down’ (on the left side of phone) and ‘Lock’ (right side bottom part) keys and press Power-On. Please click *“Check For Updates”* button in order to download and apply new files. Closing all running application before starting update process is recommended.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

